# Just sent a registered letter to cancel HGVC



## Ewart7 (Jan 6, 2016)

I bought while in Orlando staying at Tuscany.  Realized after finding TUG that I
had made a mistake.  I followed TUG instructions, along with those on the 
contract and sent a registered letter which will arrive today. My contract date
was Jan 4 and my letter dated Jan 5.  How fast or slow is HGVC in returning
deposit?


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 6, 2016)

We usually say that deposit refunds can take up to 45 days. That allows for the paperwork to be completed, to ascertain that your deposit is valid, to initiate the refund, and the timing in your credit card billing cycle. If it takes less than that, you feel good about the service. If you're expecting it in a week, you'll be disappointed if it goes into the second month after your rescission letter has been received.

The important thing is that you dodged the bullet of a developer purchase. Your money will be refunded.

Jim


----------



## Ewart7 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Dodged a bullet*

I never expected to buy when I went to the presentation and so I had not 
done any research.  After getting home and finding TUG my gut (instinct) hurt like hell.  I was worried HGVC will try to find some way not to refund.


----------



## presley (Jan 6, 2016)

Ewart7 said:


> I was worried HGVC will try to find some way not to refund.


You don't need to worry about that. They are a good company. They may be extremely slow, but you will get your refund. The only part you may not be refunded for is the cost of any materials that they gave you, if you did not return them.


----------



## Ewart7 (Jan 6, 2016)

*returning materials*

I didn't send the materials with my registered letter but I can send them back
through regular mail.  Or is it too late to do that?


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 6, 2016)

Ewart7 said:


> I didn't send the materials with my registered letter but I can send them back
> through regular mail.  Or is it too late to do that?



Nope. Just send their junk back to the resort where you got it and keep the postal receipt in case they try to withhold something.


----------



## Ewart7 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Thank you*

I realize the veterans in this forums must 
be reading newbie questions like mine all 
the time.  

Thanks for taking the time to respond
in what I imagine must be the 1000th
time these questions have been asked. 

Once I receive my refund I will be looking
to buy resale.


----------



## Jason245 (Jan 6, 2016)

Ewart7 said:


> I realize the veterans in this forums must
> be reading newbie questions like mine all
> the time.
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity, how much did we save you?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 6, 2016)

Ewart7 said:


> Once I receive my refund I will be looking
> to buy resale.



If you still are interested in that HGVC program, there are a couple of reliable brokers who are also TUG members who can offer some good resale buys, as well as guidance through the rofr minefield. Try the search function in the blue stripe above. Many questions can be answered even before they're asked.

Jim


----------



## Ewart7 (Jan 6, 2016)

In terms of savings - the U.S. price for every second year 3400 was $14,000. I am
Canadian and the dollar is low so it would have cost me around $19,000 Can.   I know, I know crazy for me to even consider this and if it wasn't for the dollar conversion I might still have gone through with it.  So yes, TUG advice saved me a lot of money. Thank you.

I wonder how many people assume they won't buy at the presentation and so don't do
their homework and end up buying and then wake up and say WTF did I just do.


----------



## Jason245 (Jan 6, 2016)

Ewart7 said:


> In terms of savings - the U.S. price for every second year 3400 was $14,000. I am
> Canadian and the dollar is low so it would have cost me around $19,000 Can.   I know, I know crazy for me to even consider this and if it wasn't for the dollar conversion I might still have gone through with it.  So yes, TUG advice saved me a lot of money. Thank you.
> 
> I wonder how many people assume they won't buy at the presentation and so don't do
> their homework and end up buying and then wake up and say WTF did I just do.


They are giving away those packages for free on ebay all the time.. so huge savings. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronin (Jan 6, 2016)

*New to TUG and canceling HGVC timeshare offer*

Hi,

I just joined TUG because information shared here is excellent and needed sanity check from TUG members.  

Hilton are trying to sell me the following deal, I've declined it but they are insisting direct is better than resale and I will not be able to add points on resale properties in the future. Not sure if that is true?

My Direct Deal:
 - 3,500 points 
 - EOY - Even beginning 2016 Deeded Week 44
 - 2B2B
 - 26,000 bonus club points (one time use)
 - $10K 

My thinking is for under $10K I can certainly secure an annual 7K point platinum TS. I am also dealing with a broker and they are recommending I pay $8K for 7K point platinum TS because HGVC enforcing ROFR.

My ask are:
1. Is my thinking correct on canceling direct purchase offer and going resale?
2. Is it true I am unable to add points onto resale TS, if so then I would just buy 7K points TS from the start?.
3. Do I really need to purchase 7K point TS for $8,000 so I avoid ROFR?  The TUG members have listed many deals for much less?

Thank any advice would help...


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 6, 2016)

What you are missing -- *big time* -- is the annual MFs.

A deeded F/W 44 is a lower SEASON with fewer points associated with it than the same size PRIME week ... hence, your MF per ONE POINT costs more .. forever... not just the cost of buying the deed many times.

So get an estoppel from the RESALE seller for the MFs and the points and calculate the ratio. And get the same detail from the direct seller, too.

It is amazing the WORST NUMBERS always get LOST in the presentations ... YOUR FOREVER costs are in the details.


----------



## Seagila (Jan 6, 2016)

My answers in blue. Hope they help.  Good luck! 



Ronin said:


> My thinking is for under $10K I can certainly secure an annual 7K point platinum TS. I am also dealing with a broker and they are recommending I pay $8K for 7K point platinum TS because HGVC enforcing ROFR.
> 
> My ask are:
> 1. Is my thinking correct on canceling direct purchase offer and going resale?
> ...


----------



## presley (Jan 6, 2016)

Ronin said:


> My thinking is for under $10K I can certainly secure an annual 7K point platinum TS. I am also dealing with a broker and they are recommending I pay $8K for 7K point platinum TS because HGVC enforcing ROFR.
> 
> My ask are:
> 1. Is my thinking correct on canceling direct purchase offer and going resale?
> ...



1.)  YES!
2.)  This isn't entirely correct. You can buy any contract at any time and combine it with any other contract. You end up with 2 MFs. When you buy from Hilton, they will take back your old contract and give you credit towards another contract. It costs lots of money to do this. Your best pricing will be to buy a 7K contract on resale and always have one MF.

If you prefer to buy a small contract and return it towards a larger purchase later (which is what HGVC pushes), check with Seth Nock at sellingtimeshares.net  I saw a while ago that he was offering that for resale purchases made through his firm. You will have to pay closing costs twice if you go that route.
3.)  IDK. Once in a while, I see that someone bought something for less. A few resorts won't have ROFR such as Flamingo in Las Vegas. You can certainly offer less. The seller may say no, but if they say yes and Hilton takes the contract back from under you, you can try again with another contract.


----------



## Mister Sir (Jan 6, 2016)

Ewart7 said:


> I wonder how many people assume they won't buy at the presentation and so don't do
> their homework and end up buying and then wake up and say WTF did I just do.



Yup, that would be me. Luckily, I too found TUG and rescinded for a full refund. I later acquired a free timeshare from another Tugger and have so far enjoyed two fabulous Christmas vacations with our family of 12! :whoopie:


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 6, 2016)

Several of us have reported that Hilton is NOT exercising ROFR, contrary to what most brokers will tell you to get a higher price for the seller.  

Offer what you consider a fair price, I wouldn't go over 90 cents a point for a 7k contract ($6300).  I just had a 14.4k pass ROFR at 90 cents a point, Dec 10th.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronin (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks for feedback .. I did not include MF because its a given in any scenario. Your calculation are spot on.. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 6, 2016)

Awesome thanks for feedback


----------



## Ronin (Jan 6, 2016)

Super... This is consistent with what I read on board and other have been responding to..

Thanks,


----------



## Ronin (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks for the price per point suggestion...


----------



## Ronin (Jan 6, 2016)

I want to thank those who responded to my post.. Your experience, views and suggestions are much appreciated. 

I will provide update when I close on a resale deal.  You are ALL AWESOME!!!


----------



## Ronin (Jan 8, 2016)

Ok so now I'm confused.  I've read all the pros/cons of TS owner on this board..

I am excited that I can obtain a premium TS for a fraction of the retail cost.  

Now I'm on the fence after researching TS rentals ..  I'm finding I can rent most timeshares for the cost of maintenance fees. 

So what is the real advantage to owning a TS? I go on vacations 1-2 weeks every year with the family already and spend equal to or less than yearly maintenance fees. Although its in a hotel room not 2 bedroom suites but researching on internet it looks like I can rent those too for price of the nightly hotel stay.

If Hilton, Marriott or Hyatt TS maintenance fees were lower than what someone would pay for a rental reservation or even restrict reservations then that would be an advantage.

What am I missing?


----------



## taterhed (Jan 8, 2016)

Ronin said:


> Ok so now I'm confused. I've read all the pros/cons of TS owner on this board..
> 
> I am excited that I can obtain a premium TS for a fraction of the retail cost.
> 
> ...


 
  Ha.. ha ..ha
 Slow down Hoss!

 You are moving way too fast.  It's very understandable.


You are correct; you should rent first and decide which TS system and what location are right for you.  The rental should not be much more than the MF's (or less in some cases) unless you are trying to rent at super-premium times/locations (like Christmas in XXXX or prime ski weeks etc...).  If you like what you see (resort, company, location, size etc...) then you can start responsibly researching and making an offer.  (After getting lots of informed answers on TUG!) 
Buying a timeshare is like marriage (ok, maybe like marriage 50 years ago!):  it's for life.  You are committing to pay MF's (and assessments) until 'death do us part' or you can sell it/give it away.  Don't jump, walk into ownership. 
The advantage of timeshares are many.....but too many to enumerate fully in this post.  So, read the beginner stickys and 'new to timesharing' threads.  you'll learn a lot. For example:  you can buy one timeshare (lock-off) and turn into two weeks.  You can buy a timeshare with a lower MF/purchase cost and trade into a more desirable location. You can buy a week/location for your preference that may not be (readily) available on the rental market.
 
 good luck and welcome to TUG!


----------



## Seagila (Jan 8, 2016)

Ronin said:


> Now I'm on the fence after researching TS rentals ..  I'm finding I can rent most timeshares for the cost of maintenance fees.
> 
> So what is the real advantage to owning a TS? I go on vacations 1-2 weeks every year with the family already and spend equal to or less than yearly maintenance fees. Although its in a hotel room not 2 bedroom suites but researching on internet it looks like I can rent those too for price of the nightly hotel stay.
> 
> ...



If you travel and go to resorts at peak demand times when the resorts are hard to book, owning gives you the advantage of ensuring you secure your reservation without relying on someone to put up their unit for rent.

If you're finding the rental rates for the places and times you travel being equal to or less than the annual cost of owning a TS in that resort, then you may be better off renting for now.  Depending on where you want to purchase a TS, there will usually be resale inventory available when you're ready to commit to owning. Take your time. No need to rush. It'll be harder to sell the TS once you bought it, even a resale one.


----------

